

Track viewer engagement for your online document in real-time - JT123
http://www.sendarrow.com

======
JT123
Hello All, I would love to get your feedback on our early version of the
product we are working on.

Do you find it frustrating that you send a pitchdeck to investor or a product
intro to a customer and you have no idea if and when she sees it, and what
portion of your document catches her most attention?

To solve the exact same need, we have built a new product called SendArrow
which would allow you to publish your documents (ppt, pptx, pdf,...) and track
if 'John' saw it, what time they saw it, which page he spent most of the time.
Will tremendously help you decide and customize your next follow-up action
when you are engaging with 'John' next time.

Sounds Interesting? Please sign-up below and we would randomly select and sent
invites. Thanks in advance!!

[http://www.SendArrow.com](http://www.SendArrow.com)

